# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  How bad is my receding hairline? should I be concerned?

## icecreamhead

Hello, I am 18 years old and very insecure about my hairline. I have been shedding ever since I was 8 or 9 years old, but recently I've been noticing my hairline has been receding. It's been a very slow process. I've been to doctors when I was younger and they didn't seem too concerned about it, but now I'm wondering if I should revisit a different doctor again.

----------


## NorwoodPoo

You don't even post a picture.

----------

